# Flicka Kidded Pics Pg 2



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep! I'm going to keep you all waiting for a full month!

Flicka is due 7/6. She was hand bred, one day only...so no questions on that. I will get some updated pictures as soon as it quits raining =). She is ROUND and her FF udder is coming in nicely.

Flicka goes back to Rosasharns SS Sequoia *S and LTE Ajuga. She is bred to a gorgeous blue eyed buck who goes back to Rosasharn Tom's Keiki Kane with Gay-Mor and Kaapio Acres in there.

We are VERY anxious to see what she has!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*



> Yep! I'm going to keep you all waiting for a full month!


 that's mean ...lol .  ..no we love to see her progress in her pregnancy............she is a very pretty doe ...by the way......


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

:GAAH: JK! I don't mind at all, because that means we have baby pics to look forward to and :drool: over in July.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

What a pretty girl! I do hope you get a BE DOELING from her!

THINKING PINK!!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

Less than 3 weeks to go...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

What a gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

Hopefully theres :girl: :girl: in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

she purty........ :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

Today is day 136, and her ligs are softening... :thumb:


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

Hi Kate! oh, I LOVE her face!!!  Is she one of Velvet's buddies? I am hoping you have lots of girls from Flicka! :girl: :girl:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

Actually, she and Snips are best pals. I move the does into the nursery pens to kid, which is also where my juniors live to grow up. She and Snips are usually together, until the last day or so (Flicka is getting GRUMPY!)...Velvet has buddied up with my doe Two Spot in what we call the pasture pen =).

Doesn't she have a neat face?

Flicka is no longer round...she's SQUARE! hahaha Poor baby. Ligs are dropping, too. I cannot WAIT! I wanna see what's in there!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

She does have a very neat marked face...very sweet too.

I like seeing FF udders growing....it's sort of bittersweet as they leave "the baby year" , hers looks very good.

Kate, how old is she?


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

She was born March '08.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

she is getting there. Woot


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

Nice sized girl! STILL Hoping for :girl: :girl:

I asked her age because she still has that sweet little baby face


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

Here's to :girl: :girl: & a very easy kidding. Yes, getting very exciting and the anticipation is building!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Flicka's Kidding Thread*

Fourth of July! She kidded with a buckling at 11 am!

Introducing Cabin Creek HMG Declaration


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG! He is GORGEOUS!!!!! I know that he would have made a beautiful doeling, but WOW...Flicka did great passing on her flashiness!
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

He appears BE....is he?


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Happy 4th to you and your new baby! He's soooo cute! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww........how adorable.....he's a looker...  

4th of July baby.........sweet... :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: 

Big congrats..... :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow he is flashy! Very handsome guy!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pretty! looks at them spots! :thumb:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:fireworks: 

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome  :flag:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh - and yeah he is blue eyed =)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Oh - and yeah he is blue eyed =)


I KNEW IT!!! What a combo! That B/W with those BE is STUNNING!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

HE is STUNNING!!!! :drool: It must really stink that he's not a doe!  Cause he is GORGEUS! :shocked: :drool:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!! And so flashy!!!  He is adorable!!! 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a handsome fellow!! :thumbup:


----------

